# Radon Modellneuheiten 2018



## Rothaarsteiger (7. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

da Radon so langsam durchblicken lässt, was uns in der kommenden Saison erwartet, eröffne ich hier mal den allgemeinen Modellneuheiten-Thread. Hier kann alles rein, was die neuen Modelle anbelangt.

So schreibt die BIKE unter dem o.g. Link: "Das Erfolgs-Enduro Slide bekommt einen Nachfolger: das Jab. Außerdem wird es das Race-Hardtail Jealous in Aluminium geben. Für die Dirt- und Pumptrack-Fraktion kommt das Boost. Zusätlich können wir ein Trail-Hardtail – das Cragger – erwarten. Zusätzlich kündigt Radon eine Umstrukturierung im All-Mountain-Bereich an. Auch die E-Mountainbiker dürfen sich über neue Bikes für 2018 freuen."

Einen Thread zum neuen JAB gibt es ja bereits.

Freue mich auf die neuen Modelle.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (9. Juli 2017)

Zu den genannten Bikes Jab, Boost, Jealous Alu und Cragger soll laut @BODOPROBST noch ein 29er Slide ED (oder wie auch immer das Bike am Ende heißen wird) in Vollcarbon kommen. 

Die Rede ist von einem Lenkwinkel von 65,4° und 150 mm Federweg vorn wie hinten. Als Dämpfer soll ein Fox X2 verbaut sein, aber auch der Super Deluxe Stahlfederdämpfer soll reinpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FoxCross (10. Juli 2017)

Ich hatte auf eine Bestätigung des Race Fullys gehofft.


----------



## bartos0815 (10. Juli 2017)

FoxCross schrieb:


> Ich hatte auf eine Bestätigung des Race Fullys gehofft.


schau mal auf fb da siehst du schon mal das bike vorab. wird im wc ja schon eine weile gefahren..


----------



## FoxCross (10. Juli 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> schau mal auf fb da siehst du schon mal das bike vorab. wird im wc ja schon eine weile gefahren..


Ist das nicht nur das umgelabelte Stöckli?


----------



## bartos0815 (10. Juli 2017)

FoxCross schrieb:


> Ist das nicht nur das umgelabelte Stöckli?


scheint so, würde radon was anderes auf den markt bringen würdens das bike wohl kaum im wc fahren.
also gehn wir davon aus, dass radon von stöckli das bike übernommen hat und marktreif machen wird.


----------



## Hike_O (10. Juli 2017)

Das Jab sieht richtig gut aus.
Bleibt das Design so, oder ist das nur die "Erlkönig" Variante?


----------



## Epictetus (11. Juli 2017)

Wird es das Swoop 170 auch als Plastikvariante geben?


----------



## Skeener82 (18. Juli 2017)

Ist schon bekannt ob es dieses/nächstes Jahr einen Cyclocrosser gibt?


----------



## Lateralus (28. Juli 2017)

Kommt endlich das XC Fully???


----------



## bikerqueen (30. Juli 2017)

Ich glaube schon nicht mehr an das XC Fully. Die bringen aktuell lieber Fullys mit Federweg >140mm in gefühlten 100 Varianten und 5mm Abstufungen, raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (30. Juli 2017)

bikerqueen schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon nicht mehr an das XC Fully. Die bringen aktuell lieber Fullys mit Federweg >140mm in gefühlten 100 Varianten und 5mm Abstufungen, raus.


 
Das Thema habe ich mitlerweile auch abgehakt. :-(


----------



## filiale (30. Juli 2017)

es wird ein xc fully geben...wer aufmerksam gelesen hat weiß auch ...


----------



## Lateralus (30. Juli 2017)

Stöckli, Bike Ahead usw.


----------



## bartos0815 (7. August 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> es wird ein xc fully geben...wer aufmerksam gelesen hat weiß auch ...


https://www.pinkbike.com/news/mathi...radon-mont-sainte-anne-xc-world-cup-2017.html

schaut aus wie der stöckli prototyp aus 2015. kommt das in serie?


----------



## filiale (7. August 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/mathi...radon-mont-sainte-anne-xc-world-cup-2017.html
> 
> 
> schaut aus wie der stöckli prototyp aus 2015. kommt das in serie?



ja das ist die vermutung...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (14. August 2017)

Der Vollständigkeit halber noch eine Ergänzung aus dem 2017er Modellneuheiten-Thread:

Demnach wird Radon das 140er Slide "aufbohren", soll wohl heißen, es bekommt mehr Federweg, vermutlich 150 mm wie die meisten aktuellen All Mountains, Trailbikes oder wie auch immer diese Gattung derzeit heißen mag. 

Daraus würde ich auch schließen, dass das JAB 170 mm Federweg bekommt, wie es die meisten heutigen Enduros haben. Mit 160 mm wäre die Nähe des JAB zum kleineren Slide dann doch wohl zu nah. 

Bin gespannt, ob das derzeitige 150er Alu-Slide dann noch weiterbesteht. 

Ach so, ein E-Enduro wird es laut der oben genannten Quelle wohl zunächst nicht geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (14. August 2017)

Fan ich schon immer witzig bei Radon für jeden Zentimeter Federweg ein eigenes Bike   ... 140 150 160 170  ...

Cheers
ron


----------



## bikerqueen (15. August 2017)

ron101 schrieb:


> Fan ich schon immer witzig bei Radon für jeden Zentimeter Federweg ein eigenes Bike   ... 140 150 160 170  ...
> 
> Cheers
> ron



Kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen bzw. warum sie sich mit einem 100mm Race Fully scheinbar schwer tun. Groß im XC- Weltcup Zirkus mitspielen und dann meistens mit einem umgelabelten Stöckli umherzufahren, welches für den Otto-Normalverbraucher nicht zu haben ist, finde ich dann auch etwas komisch. Hier sollte Radon schon den Anspruch haben, etwas eigenes anbieten zu können.

Aber ich lasse mich natürlich gerne noch überraschen bis zur Eurobike


----------



## toecutter04 (15. August 2017)

bist Du sicher mit der Eurobike?
Soweit ich weiß fehlt Radon dort (und leider viele andere auch)...


----------



## bikerqueen (16. August 2017)

toecutter04 schrieb:


> bist Du sicher mit der Eurobike?
> Soweit ich weiß fehlt Radon dort (und leider viele andere auch)...



War nur eine Vermutung.....habe auch gerade gesehen, dass sie wahrscheinlich nicht auf der Eurobike vertreten sind


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (16. August 2017)

"Wahrscheinlich" kannst du streichen.


----------



## Burt4711 (18. August 2017)

Gibt's schon was zum Cragger??


----------



## cmBike (10. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen ...
zum Thema umgelabeltes 100 mm Racefully von Stöckli. Kann das sein das die Frau Spitz bei der WM in Australien ebenfalls diesen Rahmen(Wiawis) gefahren ist ?


----------



## Florian301 (10. September 2017)

cmBike schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ...
> zum Thema umgelabeltes 100 mm Racefully von Stöckli. Kann das sein das die Frau Spitz bei der WM in Australien ebenfalls diesen Rahmen(Wiawis) gefahren ist ?



Radon fährt das alte Stöckli bzw Bike Ahead. Man hat sich die Rechte gekauft. Habe in Albstadt mit Ralph gesprochen.

Dass das Wiawis von Spitz dem Radon (ex. Stöckli) ähnelt bzw nahezu identisch ist, ist mir auch aufgefallen (am Hinterbau sieht man es besonders. Der ist mMn identisch)


----------



## p3hdl (24. September 2017)

Wann wird es Infos zu den Neuheiten 2018 geben? Wird sich im E-Bike Sektor in Richtung Hardtails etwas tun?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. September 2017)

p3hdl schrieb:


> Wann wird es Infos zu den Neuheiten 2018 geben? Wird sich im E-Bike Sektor in Richtung Hardtails etwas tun?



Hi,

auch im E-Hardtail Bereich werden wir für 2018 ein neues Bike vorstellen, bis Ende des Jahres werden wir (wenn es keine Verzögerungen geben sollte) alle Bikes auf unserer Webseite haben, ein paar Infos werden wir aber schon vorher veröffentlichen 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (25. September 2017)

Wann gibts denn endlich mal ein offizielles Statement zum XC Fully?


----------



## P4LL3R (26. September 2017)

Gibt's eigentlich auch schon was neues im Rennrad-Bereich? Ein Rennrad mit Scheibenbremsen fehlt ja noch im Sortiment


----------



## Wolle1 (16. Oktober 2017)

Wird es auch etwas Richtung Gravelbike geben?


----------



## NobbyRalph (24. Oktober 2017)

Im Gegensatz zu anderen Herstellern [Versendern] kann man bei Radon wenigstens davon ausgehen, dass Neuigkeiten erst dann kommuniziert bzw. zum Verkauf angeboten werden, wenn sie auch Hand und Fuß haben und nicht wie oftmals üblich der Käufer zum Tester degradiert wird, der einen überteuerten (und zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufs bereits überholten) Prototypen gekauft hat...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Oktober 2017)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich auch schon was neues im Rennrad-Bereich? Ein Rennrad mit Scheibenbremsen fehlt ja noch im Sortiment





Wolle1 schrieb:


> Wird es auch etwas Richtung Gravelbike geben?



Müsst ihr mal hier gucken: https://www.rennrad-news.de/news/


----------



## bartschipro (6. November 2017)

Weiss einer ob 2018 zufällig ein swoop 180 geben wird?
Und habt ihr was von dem 29er Enduro/Allmountain gehört?
Danke!


----------



## sku13 (30. November 2017)

An Swoop News wäre ich auch interessiert. Sieht aktuell nicht so aus als würde Radon groß versuchen die 2017er Swoops unbedingt los zu werden (Im Vergleich zu den Rabatten fürs Slide 160; da müssen die Lager fürs Jab leer werden).


----------



## grouchobrother (8. Dezember 2017)

Was ist mit den Skeens? Wird es einen Nachfolger vom Trail 10 geben? Das Ding war bzw. ist ja noch superklasse, auch im Vergleich zum Vorgänger! Oder gibt es da "nur" ein "Facelift", andere Komponenten, anderer Preis, andere Geo, anderer Federweg ...?


----------



## boxerluder (18. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich suche ein Swoop 170 9.0 XL in der 2017er Ausführung mit 2x11 Schaltung.
Kann jemand schreiben, ob es wieder kommt, oder möchte jemand verkaufen?
Gruß vom boxerluder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliverH (19. Januar 2018)

Hallo,



Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> ... bis Ende des Jahres werden wir (wenn es keine Verzögerungen geben sollte) alle Bikes auf unserer Webseite haben, ...



Das mit den neuen Modellen auf der Website scheint sich ja noch hinzuziehen.. Seit 3 Monaten seh ich nur End-Of-Season-Sale. Aber das Modell für das ich mich interessiere ist schon genauso lang ausverkauft.


----------



## Rick7 (19. Januar 2018)

OliverH schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Das mit den neuen Modellen auf der Website scheint sich ja noch hinzuziehen.. Seit 3 Monaten seh ich nur End-Of-Season-Sale. Aber das Modell für das ich mich interessiere ist schon genauso lang ausverkauft.



https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-jab-slide-nachfolger-2018.850743/page-16#post-15033482


----------



## OliverH (19. Januar 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-jab-slide-nachfolger-2018.850743/page-16#post-15033482



Es geht mir ja gar nicht um das Jab. MTBs hab ich grad genug. Ich interessiere mich für die Trekking und Urban Serien.


----------



## Rick7 (19. Januar 2018)

Achso, dachte weil wir hier bei mtb-news sind  Vielleicht ziehen sich die Lieferschwierigkeiten durch die gesamte Palette...


----------



## BufYann (21. Januar 2018)

OliverH schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Das mit den neuen Modellen auf der Website scheint sich ja noch hinzuziehen.. Seit 3 Monaten seh ich nur End-Of-Season-Sale. Aber das Modell für das ich mich interessiere ist schon genauso lang ausverkauft.



Same question for me: when will the new models be presented on the website?


----------



## below (22. Januar 2018)

Würde mich auch interessieren, insbesondere das Cragger. Irgendwie scheint das mit November ja nicht hinzuhauen. Aber selbst wenn es nicht final lieferbar ist, es wäre ja schön, wenigstens etwas davon zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni_H (23. Januar 2018)

Also ich muss schon sagen, dass Radon hier leider viel verpasst. Im Grunde haben wohl alle Hersteller ihre 2018er vorgestellt. Da sind bestimmt schon einige Kunden wo anders hin. Zum glück bin ich für 2018 noch gut gerüstet. Aber 2019 muss das dann schneller gehen. 
Man hört ja gar nichts von Radon. Weder MTB noch RR. Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass es überall klemmen soll.


----------



## below (23. Januar 2018)

Ich habe die Information bekommen, dass die Infos bezüglich der neuen Modell in der nächsten Woche online gehen sollen.


----------



## Toni_H (23. Januar 2018)

below schrieb:


> Ich habe die Information bekommen, dass die Infos bezüglich der neuen Modell in der nächsten Woche online gehen sollen.


Na da sind wir ja schon ganz gespannt.


----------



## BufYann (23. Januar 2018)

below schrieb:


> Ich habe die Information bekommen, dass die Infos bezüglich der neuen Modell in der nächsten Woche online gehen sollen.



Thanks for the update. I'm looking forward to see the new models next week on the website!


----------



## backcountrybonn (26. Januar 2018)

War eben bei H&S (Bike-Discount) in Bonn. Tja, was soll ich schreiben? Laut der Verkäufer heute kommen die ersten 2018er Modelle wohl erst Ende März/Anfang April in den Store nach Bonn. Das ist aber echt noch lang :-( Vielleicht habe ich mich aber auch verhört^^


----------



## below (26. Januar 2018)

Die Info, dass es noch etwas dauert habe ich auch von Radon bekommen. Die Modell sollen aber nächste woche online gehen.

Anscheinend gab es noch ein paar Überarbeitungen der neuen Modellreihen


----------



## COLKURTZ (26. Januar 2018)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> War eben bei H&S (Bike-Discount) in Bonn. Tja, was soll ich schreiben? Laut der Verkäufer heute kommen die ersten 2018er Modelle wohl erst Ende März/Anfang April in den Store nach Bonn. Das ist aber echt noch lang :-( Vielleicht habe ich mich aber auch verhört^^


Ich war auch dort..habe nur nicht gefragt. Der Store wird gerade umgeräumt...und ich dachte schon, das bedeutet, da wird Platz geschaffen für die neuen Radons, die in ein paar Tagen dort stehen werden....ok, Schade.


----------



## nomadww (26. Januar 2018)

Wenn es ja jetzt ggf. noch länger dauert, haben die Radons vielleicht doch gemerkt, dass das Cragger noch ne Größe mehr oben raus braucht, damit es nicht nur Zwerge fahren können...


----------



## zett78 (30. Januar 2018)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Ich war auch dort..habe nur nicht gefragt. Der Store wird gerade umgeräumt...und ich dachte schon, das bedeutet, da wird Platz geschaffen für die neuen Radons, die in ein paar Tagen dort stehen werden....ok, Schade.




Platz für immer mehr E-Bikes!!! Das will der Verbraucher haben!!!
Wie bei anderen Herstellern eben auch, siehe z.B. Focus, die vor wenigen Tagen einfach ihr XC Team platt gemacht haben. Gabs ja bei Radon auch mal eine Saison, lässt sich aber kein Geld mit verdienen und gucken tuts auch keiner!


----------



## LuttiX (31. Januar 2018)

zett78 schrieb:


> gucken tuts auch keiner!



Na ja "keiner" - wenn man sich die XC Rennen anschaut, ist an den Strecken, live Vorort richtig was los. Mercedes Benz ist erstmalig Hauptsponsor, sicherlich nicht, weil da "keiner" zuschaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabba81 (31. Januar 2018)

LuttiX schrieb:


> Na ja "keiner" - wenn man sich die XC Rennen anschaut, ist an den Strecken, live Vorort richtig was los. Mercedes Benz ist erstmalig Hauptsponsor, sicherlich nicht, weil da "keiner" zuschaut!



Finde ich auch! War jetzt schon 2x auf der Lenzerheide und freue mich dieses Jahr extrem auf die WM.

RedBull TV macht auch eine super Berichterstattung, mittlerweile schon in diversen Sprachen auch Deutsch!
Ich mag aber die englische Version mit Rob Warner & Claudio Caluori bei Downhill und bei XC Bart Brentjens am liebsten!

Trotzdem kaufen wohl alle eBikes! Ist mir auch extrem aufgefallen an den diversen Bike Expos oder auch in Riva del Garda, wo ich sehr viele optisch Sportliche Personen mit eBikes unterwegs waren!


----------



## below (2. Februar 2018)

wird wohl nix mit dieser Woche...


----------



## BufYann (2. Februar 2018)

below schrieb:


> wird wohl nix mit dieser Woche...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. Februar 2018)

Habt ihr schon Wochenende? Wir noch nicht 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. Februar 2018)

Wochenende gibt's ab Sonntag Mittag.


----------



## filiale (2. Februar 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon Wochenende? Wir noch nicht
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Da sind wir mal gespannt...sonst schauts echt ungeschickt aus


----------



## COLKURTZ (2. Februar 2018)

Beim ZR Team hat es eben angefangen? Erste 2018er sind zu sehen


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (2. Februar 2018)

Das Jab wird gerade auf der Website angelegt.


----------



## Schmandi (2. Februar 2018)

Ahoi,

die ersten Räder sind nun online, ab Montag geht's weiter! Warum gibt's beim JAB nur Schattenbilder? Weil die Fotomuster (erneut) eine leichte Verzögerung hatten und somit nicht mehr rechtzeitig angekommen sind. Preise, Ausstattungen und Infos findet ihr aber schon auf der Seite.

In diesem Sinne, frohes Wochenende!

Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (2. Februar 2018)

Schmandi schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> die ersten Räder sind nun online, ab Montag geht's weiter! Warum gibt's beim JAB nur Schattenbilder? Weil die Fotomuster (erneut) eine leichte Verzögerung hatten und somit nicht mehr rechtzeitig angekommen sind. Preise, Ausstattungen und Infos findet ihr aber schon auf der Seite.
> 
> ...


Beim jab gibt es keine Modelle! Nur einen Werbetext... schade


----------



## boxerluder (2. Februar 2018)

Schmandi schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> die ersten Räder sind nun online, ab Montag geht's weiter! Warum gibt's beim JAB nur Schattenbilder? Weil die Fotomuster (erneut) eine leichte Verzögerung hatten und somit nicht mehr rechtzeitig angekommen sind. Preise, Ausstattungen und Infos findet ihr aber schon auf der Seite.
> 
> ...


Hallo Andi,
ich finde die Seite nicht, könnte mal bitte jemand einen Link zu Preisen, Ausstattung und Infos posten.
Wann kommen die neuen Swoop 170 Modelle?
Gruß, Olaf


----------



## below (2. Februar 2018)

Ich finde auch nur die neuen Team Modelle auf bike-discount.


----------



## PatSiebi (2. Februar 2018)

habe sie nur so gefunden: https://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/fullsuspension/jab

andere modelle hab ich auch nicht gefunden (cragger z.b.)


----------



## bartos0815 (3. Februar 2018)

Super das jab 9 hat den besseren laufradsatz! Vernünftige Ausstattung zum guten Preis! Top!


----------



## Toni_H (7. Februar 2018)

Aber so richtig voran geht es nicht. Nur das Jab und ein Alu RR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BufYann (7. Februar 2018)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Aber so richtig voran geht es nicht. Nur das Jab und ein Alu RR.



Richtig!


----------



## below (7. Februar 2018)

Die neuen Jealous Modelle sind jetzt auch da...und leider noch kein Cragger
https://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/hardtail/bikegrid/


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (7. Februar 2018)

Aber leider auch da: kein Film in der Kamera. 

Dennoch: Besser als gar nix.


----------



## below (7. Februar 2018)

Schon irgendwie alles gerade sehr unglücklich...


----------



## Toni_H (7. Februar 2018)

Nein nicht unglücklich sondern unprofessionell. Bei einem Unternehmen, was gerade neu raus kommt würde ich es ja verstehen aber nicht bei einem, welches es schon so lange gibt.
Irgendwie scheint Radon der Weggang von Bodo nicht gut getan zu haben.


----------



## bartos0815 (7. Februar 2018)

below schrieb:


> Die neuen Jealous Modelle sind jetzt auch da...und leider noch kein Cragger
> https://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/hardtail/bikegrid/


naja, das 10 al ist für die kohle schon mal keine empfehlung.... außer die ausstattung stimmt so nicht....


----------



## Rick7 (7. Februar 2018)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Nein nicht unglücklich sondern unprofessionell. Bei einem Unternehmen, was gerade neu raus kommt würde ich es ja verstehen aber nicht bei einem, welches es schon so lange gibt.
> Irgendwie scheint Radon der Weggang von Bodo nicht gut getan zu haben.



was ham denn fehlende Foto bikes mit dem Weggang eines Rahmen Konstrukteurs zu tun?


----------



## Toni_H (7. Februar 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> was ham denn fehlende Foto bikes mit dem Weggang eines Rahmen Konstrukteurs zu tun?


Naja Bodo war wohl nicht nur Konstrukteur. Ich denke er hatte schon auch den ein oder anderen Einfluss.


----------



## Rick7 (7. Februar 2018)

auf Teile Zulieferer aus Fernost? Na das glaub ich weniger...


----------



## Toni_H (7. Februar 2018)

Nein aber auf interne Abläufe. Und wer vielleicht spät seine Bestellungen nach China gibt bekommt auch spät etwas zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## below (7. Februar 2018)

Wenn die Details aller neuen Räder schon verfügbar sind hätte ich sie zumindest auf einmal vorgestellt. Ob das ein oder andere Foto noch fehlt wäre da zweitrangig, hier hätte man temporär wenigstens die Prototypen abbilden können. 

So finde ich das ganze komisch...macht den Eindruck als wüsste RADON selbst noch nicht wirklich was da kommt.


----------



## bartos0815 (7. Februar 2018)

below schrieb:


> Wenn die Details aller neuen Räder schon verfügbar sind hätte ich sie zumindest auf einmal vorgestellt. Ob das ein oder andere Foto noch fehlt wäre da zweitrangig, hier hätte man temporär wenigstens die Prototypen abbilden können.
> 
> So finde ich das ganze komisch...macht den Eindruck als wüsste RADON selbst noch nicht wirklich was da kommt.


Gut Ding braucht Weile! 
Jeder Hersteller macht das eben anders. Andere launchen alle bikes zugleich wiederum andere teilweise und radon eben step by step!


----------



## below (7. Februar 2018)

Dafür ist das Jealous 2018 wieder von der Seite verschwunden


----------



## Sk82 (8. Februar 2018)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob das Jealous Carbon auch noch neu rauskommt?

Oder bleibt es 2018 nur bei den AL Modellen?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. Februar 2018)

Sk82 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob das Jealous Carbon auch noch neu rauskommt?
> 
> Oder bleibt es 2018 nur bei den AL Modellen?



Et voila, erste Spec's und Preise findet ihr hier: https://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/hardtail/jealous/

Gruß, Andi


----------



## x-c (9. Februar 2018)

Hallo,
Ich wundere mich darüber, dass Radon so lange gewartet mit Informationen über die 2018er Modelle. Erst recht wundert mich es, wenn zB hier im Forum bzgl jealous infos gepostet oder in der aktuellen Bike bzgl skeen 10 vollständige Räder bereits getestet werden, ohne dass man über die radon Homepage an Infos gelangen könnte.  Ich selbst stehe unmittelbar vor einer Kaufentscheidung.  Sollte Raden noch länger offenbar schon vorhandene Infos zu den 2018er Modelle zurückhalten,  bliebe dieser Hersteller notgedrungen aussen vor. 
Viele Grüße


----------



## below (9. Februar 2018)

Zum Jab, Team und Jealous AL sind ja bereits Infos online.


----------



## PatSiebi (9. Februar 2018)

Hatte diese Woche auf das Cragger gehofft, zumindest Specs und Preise. Naja, noch ist ja nicht wochenende  Auch wenn es immer unwahrscheinlicher wird...


----------



## nomadww (12. Februar 2018)

Ich befürchte sogar, das wird noch länger dauern. Da ist doch irgendwas im Busch, ein einfaches Hardtail kann doch nicht so kompliziert sein, es wochenlang nicht veröffentlichen zu können.
Vielleicht ist den Herren in Bonn aufgefallen, dass es auch Kunden über 1.80m gibt und ein 460er Sitzrohr in der größten Größe ein verdammt besch... Witz war, oder es hält nicht wie das 22Zoll Jab, oder oder oder.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt was da genau kommt (sofern überhaupt nochwas kommt) und in welcher Ausstattung/Rahmen. Kaufen werde ich es zwar auf keinen Fall mehr, dafür ist mir das Hin und Her zu doof, aber mal sehen was von der Ankündigung noch übrig bleibt.

Vor allem die Ausstattung wird bestimmt lustig. Angekündigt ist ja "Heavy Duty" für 1500€, was dann bestimmt überflüssige 27,5+ heißt, das teure ("Volle Hütte" 2000€) wird dann vielleicht ein 29er. Sorry, aber dann lach ich mich tot.

Edit: Der Facebook-Post zum Cragger stammt vom 20. Oktober, also entweder ist da gewaltig was schief gelaufen in Bonn, oder das Ding kommt garnicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (12. Februar 2018)

Wird jetzt umgebaut in ein E-Cragger ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## PatSiebi (12. Februar 2018)

Na das sind jetzt aber viele Mutmaßungen 
Über ein Paar neue Infos würde ich mich aber auch freuen.


----------



## Themeankitty (12. Februar 2018)

Also wenn ich mir YT so anschaue, die mit einem Schlag die komplett neuen Modelle auf der Website präsentieren, finde ich das bei Radon schon sehr schwach. Da wird seit 3 Monaten was angekündigt, und schaffen es bis Mitte Februar nicht. Vielleicht läuft bei den einfach organisatorisch bissl was falsch...
Aber bin auch schon gespannt auf die neuen Modelle


----------



## Jabba81 (12. Februar 2018)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Aber bin auch schon gespannt auf die neuen Modelle



Ich mittlerweile nicht mehr...


----------



## Toni_H (14. Februar 2018)

Das 2018er Skeen 9.0 ist raus. Kostet das gleiche wie das 2017er 10 im Sale und ist schlechter ausgestattet. Jetzt wird es aber wirklich langsam komisch. 
Darum haben sie vielleicht noch so lange mit den neuen Rädern gewartet. Damit das 2017er Lager leer wird.


----------



## EXP1337 (14. Februar 2018)

Na gut, dass ich mein Skeen 8.0 noch geholt habe. Bis auf Boost sehe ich bei den 2018er keinen Vorteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni_H (14. Februar 2018)

Gibt keine Vorteile. Das Boost ist auch nur an der Gabel. Der Rahmen ist also gleich. Könntest Du quasi auch bei Dir nachrüsten.


----------



## EXP1337 (14. Februar 2018)

Ah okay. Sogar nur an der Gabel. Dann ist der Rahmen vermutlich genau der gleiche.


----------



## backcountrybonn (14. Februar 2018)

Früher war der Dollar zu stark, bald steht der Euro auf 1.25, ehemals fast 1.3 und die Preise zeigen immer weiter nach oben, keinerlei Preisanpassungen zu Gunsten der Konsumenten. Hat leider einen faden Beigeschmack. Ist aber nicht nur bei Radon so, grundsätzlich bei den Herstellern. Ich kauf mir auch keine Short für 145 Euro bei Fox. Und Radon hat, vor allen in Bonn bei H&S immer sehr gut Angebote auf die Radon-Bikes.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Februar 2018)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Das 2018er Skeen 9.0 ist raus. Kostet das gleiche wie das 2017er 10 im Sale und ist schlechter ausgestattet. Jetzt wird es aber wirklich langsam komisch.
> Darum haben sie vielleicht noch so lange mit den neuen Rädern gewartet. Damit das 2017er Lager leer wird.



Das ist und war doch schon immer so ?
Klar das man die Bikes gegen Ende der Saison reduziert um die Reste loszuwerden das ist nicht nur bei Radon so.
Das das 9.0 schlechter Ausgestattet ist als das 10.0er is ja auch klar, war 2017 auch so !
Also ersmal abwarten bis das 10.0 2018 raus ist ... dann kann man nochmal auffe kacke hauen


----------



## bartos0815 (15. Februar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Das ist und war doch schon immer so ?
> Klar das man die Bikes gegen Ende der Saison reduziert um die Reste loszuwerden das ist nicht nur bei Radon so.
> Das das 9.0 schlechter Ausgestattet ist als das 10.0er is ja auch klar, war 2017 auch so !
> Also ersmal abwarten bis das 10.0 2018 raus ist ... dann kann man nochmal auffe kacke hauen


ja das neue 9er ist aber auch schlechter ausgestattet als das 17er 9er!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Februar 2018)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> ja das neue 9er ist aber auch schlechter ausgestattet als das 17er 9er!



Also weitesgehend sind die ja identisch.
2017 hatte ne Pike statt der Revelation und ne MT5 statt der MT Trail ...  und ober Mavic Crossmäxe besser als der DT Laufradsatz ist ? ob das jetzt insgesamt so viel besser oder schlechter ist ?
Dafür kostetet das 2017er Skeen 9.0 2599,- dahingehend sind die sogar 100,- günstiger geworden


PS: finde es eher schade das man wieder und wieder und wieder bei diesem schnöden schwarz bleibt ! JAB schwarz, skeen schwarz, cragger dunkelgrau mit schwarz ..... laaangweilig !


----------



## bartos0815 (15. Februar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Also weitesgehend sind die ja identisch.
> 2017 hatte ne Pike statt der Revelation und ne MT5 statt der MT Trail ...  und ober Mavic Crossmäxe besser als der DT Laufradsatz ist ? ob das jetzt insgesamt so viel besser oder schlechter ist ?
> Dafür kostetet das 2017er Skeen 9.0 2599,- dahingehend sind die sogar 100,- günstiger geworden


pike hat die charger dämpfung, revelation mc2! also vorteil mj 2017. bremsem mt5 in summe etwas kraftvoller!
leider ist der hinterbau am 29er unverändert zu lange.. schade das hier nicht gespart wurde!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Februar 2018)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> pike hat die charger dämpfung, revelation mc2! also vorteil mj 2017. bremsem mt5 in summe etwas kraftvoller!
> leider ist der hinterbau am 29er unverändert zu lange.. schade das hier nicht gespart wurde!



Jo da hste recht, die Kettenstreben sind schon verdächtig lang.
Ob der "durchschnitts" Skeen treiber jetzt unbedingt die Pike und die MT5 braucht ?


----------



## Toni_H (15. Februar 2018)

Auf jeden Fall ist es nicht neu. Eher ein Facelift.


----------



## dummeLiese (15. Februar 2018)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Früher war der Dollar zu stark, bald steht der Euro auf 1.25, ehemals fast 1.3 und die Preise zeigen immer weiter nach oben, keinerlei Preisanpassungen zu Gunsten der Konsumenten. Hat leider einen faden Beigeschmack. Ist aber nicht nur bei Radon so, grundsätzlich bei den Herstellern. Ich kauf mir auch keine Short für 145 Euro bei Fox. Und Radon hat, vor allen in Bonn bei H&S immer sehr gut Angebote auf die Radon-Bikes.


Du musst aber bedenken, dass die Bikes nicht mit dem aktuellen Kurs abgerechnet werde , sondern mit dem gesicherten und der lag niemals bei 1.25, sondern eher bei 1.08 - bei allen Herstellern.
Und Diskussionen, dass das 10.0 im Ausverkauf besser ausgestattet ist als das 9.0 muss man eigentlich nicht kommentieren- da sieht man was hier auch für Trolls unterwegs sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dummeLiese (15. Februar 2018)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Früher war der Dollar zu stark, bald steht der Euro auf 1.25, ehemals fast 1.3 und die Preise zeigen immer weiter nach oben, keinerlei Preisanpassungen zu Gunsten der Konsumenten. Hat leider einen faden Beigeschmack. Ist aber nicht nur bei Radon so, grundsätzlich bei den Herstellern. Ich kauf mir auch keine Short für 145 Euro bei Fox. Und Radon hat, vor allen in Bonn bei H&S immer sehr gut Angebote auf die Radon-Bikes.


Du musst aber bedenken, dass die Bikes nicht mit dem aktuellen Kurs abgerechnet werde , sondern mit dem gesicherten und der lag niemals bei 1.25, sondern eher bei 1.08 - bei allen Herstellern.
Und Diskussionen, dass das 10.0 im Ausverkauf besser ausgestattet ist als das 9.0 muss man eigentlich nicht kommentieren- da sieht man was hier auch für Trolls unterwegs sind.


----------



## backcountrybonn (15. Februar 2018)

dummeLiese schrieb:


> Du musst aber bedenken, dass die Bikes nicht mit dem aktuellen Kurs abgerechnet werde , sondern mit dem gesicherten und der lag niemals bei 1.25, sondern eher bei 1.08 - bei allen Herstellern.
> Und Diskussionen, dass das 10.0 im Ausverkauf besser ausgestattet ist als das 9.0 muss man eigentlich nicht kommentieren- da sieht man was hier auch für Trolls unterwegs sind.



Da hast du sicherlich Recht, der Euro hat sich ja auch erst in den letzten Monaten stark erholt. Aber dennoch, wenn ich im Ausland in einer Fremdwährung jetzt etwas bestellen würde, dann würde ich ja schon direkt davon profitieren - so rein theoretisch.  Wobei, mit zusätzlichen Zoll/Steuern verpufft das eigentlich auch i.R. gleich wieder.

Und es wird immer der Listenpreis kritisiert, schon klar, aber zum Listenpreis würde ich wahrscheinlich kein einziges Bike mehr kaufen, weder vom Discounter und wahrscheinlich auch keiner Premiummarke. Da finde ich die Rabatt-Aktionen bzw. Mentalität einfach zu krass, selbst von Trek und Spezi findet man die Bikes aus dem letzten Jahr mit 30 Prozent Discount. Und Radon bietet ja auch im Onlineshop regelmässig Prozentaktionen auf aktuelle Räder an, nicht nur im Ausverkauf. Und bei H&S in Bonn auch recht häufig im laufenden Jahr, mit 10-20%. Was ich damit sagen möchte ist, das Bike hat ja auch immer einen Wiederverkaufwert hat und dieser fällt irgendwie direkt mit dem "Standarddiscount", der in Abhängigkeit des Markenwerts und Attraktivität des Radels beim Wiederverkauf erwartet wird - natürlich in Abhängigkeit der Gebrauchspuren am Bike. Tja, ist halt wie beim Autokauf  Ein hoher Listenpreis auf dem Papier, wenn man dann aber mit Ruhe schaut, dann zahlt man diesen ja wohl nicht mehr, oder? Und Rabatt-Aktionen finden sich ja immer wieder, unabhängig vom Sale, auch bei anderen Discountern, wie Canyon, YT usw..


----------



## Toni_H (15. Februar 2018)

Troll und dann 2 mal das gleiche Posten...


dummeLiese schrieb:


> Du musst aber bedenken, dass die Bikes nicht mit dem aktuellen Kurs abgerechnet werde , sondern mit dem gesicherten und der lag niemals bei 1.25, sondern eher bei 1.08 - bei allen Herstellern.
> Und Diskussionen, dass das 10.0 im Ausverkauf besser ausgestattet ist als das 9.0 muss man eigentlich nicht kommentieren- da sieht man was hier auch für Trolls unterwegs sind.



Was heißt denn Troll? Es ist eben äußerst ungeschickt das 2018er zum gleichen Preis zu verkaufen wie das bessere 2017er.


----------



## bartos0815 (15. Februar 2018)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Troll und dann 2 mal das gleiche Posten...
> 
> 
> Was heißt denn Troll? Es ist eben äußerst ungeschickt das 2018er zum gleichen Preis zu verkaufen wie das bessere 2017er.


tja so ists eben im abverkauf! ist doch überall dasselbe...


----------



## Toni_H (15. Februar 2018)

Das 2017er 10.0 ist nun sogar auf der Discount seite für 2399 zu haben und das 18er erst ab der KW 14 lieferbar.


----------



## PatSiebi (15. Februar 2018)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Das 2017er 10.0 ist nun sogar auf der Discount seite für 2399 zu haben und das 18er erst ab der KW 14 lieferbar.





bartos0815 schrieb:


> tja so ists eben im abverkauf! ist doch überall dasselbe...


----------



## dummeLiese (15. Februar 2018)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Das 2017er 10.0 ist nun sogar auf der Discount seite für 2399 zu haben und das 18er erst ab der KW 14 lieferbar.


Du kaufst bestimmt auch die Milch mit abgelaufenen Verfallsdatum zum halben Preis


----------



## Toni_H (15. Februar 2018)

dummeLiese schrieb:


> Du kaufst bestimmt auch die Milch mit abgelaufenen Verfallsdatum zum halben Preis


Ja na klar. Ist ja Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum.


----------



## nikl69 (15. Februar 2018)

Ich geh stark davon aus, dass Radon selbst auch nicht mehr lacht, aber wenn ich die Seite auf mache und mir spingt der Slogan:" End of Season Sale" entgegen........also........ihr wisst schon. Es ist Mitte Februar, die Eurobike ist im Juli, da kommen dann schon wieder die ersten 19èr....... eigentlich können sie das einfach so lassen...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkeenRider (15. Februar 2018)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Das 2017er 10.0 ist nun sogar auf der Discount seite für 2399 zu haben und das 18er erst ab der KW 14 lieferbar.



Das war letztes Jahr auch so und davor das jahr auch und davor das Jahr.........und bei vielen anderen Herstellern auch 
Jetzt Stell dir mal vor man kann sogar noch das 2016 Skeen 9.0 kaufen was nochmal günstiger ist als das 2017 
Ich hab echt keine  Ahnung was du uns damit sagen willst?!


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Februar 2018)

Du hast nicht kekei...du hast skeene Ahnung...ne!?


----------



## SkeenRider (16. Februar 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Du hast nicht kekei...du hast skeene Ahnung...ne!?



Nana ich habe es schon lange korrigiert ! Mein Handy spinnt immer ein wenig rum wenn ich darüber schreibe


----------



## dermartini (18. Februar 2018)

Von Radon direkt noch nichts auf der Homepage, aber schon bei Bike Discount gelistet:

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-hybrid-140-7.0-500wh-714324

Seh ich das richtig, es hat sich nichts verändert ausser der Farbe?

Puuh, mein Plan war eigentlich bei dem neuen zuzugreifen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Februar 2018)

dermartini schrieb:


> Von Radon direkt noch nichts auf der Homepage, aber schon bei Bike Discount gelistet:
> 
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-hybrid-140-7.0-500wh-714324
> 
> ...



Falsches Forum: https://www.emtb-news.de/


----------



## Florian301 (20. Februar 2018)

Ich finde die bisher neu veröffentlichten Modelle eher schwach. Mir fehlt ein Race/Marathon Fully (wir zB Canyon Lux, Rocky Element, BMC Agonist,...).

Sollte in der Richtung nichts kommen wird mein nächstes Bike halt ein Canyon oderso...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Februar 2018)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Ich finde die bisher neu veröffentlichten Modelle eher schwach. Mir fehlt ein Race/Marathon Fully (wir zB Canyon Lux, Rocky Element, BMC Agonist,...).
> 
> Sollte in der Richtung nichts kommen wird mein nächstes Bike halt ein Canyon oderso...



Na dann begib dich mal zu Canyon ... im Interview zuletzt war doch zu lesen das sie das Racefully einstampfen


----------



## filiale (20. Februar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Na dann begib dich mal zu Canyon ... im Interview zuletzt war doch zu lesen das sie das Racefully einstampfen



Nee, der Alban und sein Team fahren es doch gerade beim Cape Epic...quasi der Lux Nachfolger / Exceed Fully...daher ist davon auszugehen daß es demnächst auch ein Race Fully im Angebot gibt.

Das verwechselst Du ev. mit einer anderen Marke ?


----------



## Lateralus (20. Februar 2018)

Es geht hier aber um Radon. Er berichtet vom Interview im Newsbereich. Radon hat angeblich das XC Fully eingestellt.


----------



## SkeenRider (20. Februar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Nee, der Alban und sein Team fahren es doch gerade beim Cape Epic...quasi der Lux Nachfolger / Exceed Fully...daher ist davon auszugehen daß es demnächst auch ein Race Fully im Angebot gibt.
> 
> Das verwechselst Du ev. mit einer anderen Marke ?


Er meinte das Interview von Christopher Stahl


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Februar 2018)

Ja hab mich vielleicht bisschen blöd ausgedrückt, macht man schonmal als Eifler  ugah ugah 
Der C.Stahl berichtete im Interview das sie die Modellvielfalt so nich halten können.
Interessant wird auch die Aussage das die versuchen Radon von H&S mehr abzukoppeln...


----------



## bartos0815 (21. Februar 2018)

radons p/l verhältnis war auch schon mal besser. vergleiche 
https://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/hardtail/jealous/jealous-90-2018/ mit dem händlerbike 
https://www.cube.eu/2018/bikes/mountainbike/hardtail/elite/cube-elite-c62-eagle-blackline-2018/
fällt auf, dass das cube sogar mit newmen carbon lrs daherkommt und 500€ uvp (prozente sind wohl immer drin beim händler) vorteil daherkommt. die anderen abweichung in der ausstattung/ funktion sind mmn marginal...
tja radon des wird heuer schwierig werden...


----------



## PatSiebi (21. Februar 2018)

Cube war doch schon immer vergleichbar günstig oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## 22042015 (21. Februar 2018)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> radons p/l verhältnis war auch schon mal besser. vergleiche
> https://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/hardtail/jealous/jealous-90-2018/ mit dem händlerbike
> https://www.cube.eu/2018/bikes/mountainbike/hardtail/elite/cube-elite-c62-eagle-blackline-2018/
> fällt auf, dass das cube sogar mit newmen carbon lrs daherkommt und 500€ uvp (prozente sind wohl immer drin beim händler) vorteil daherkommt. die anderen abweichung in der ausstattung/ funktion sind mmn marginal...
> tja radon des wird heuer schwierig werden...


Das c68 ist noch gar nicht lieferbar - mit dem c62 kannst du das Jealous nicht vergleichen ....


----------



## bartos0815 (21. Februar 2018)

22042015 schrieb:


> Das c68 ist noch gar nicht lieferbar - mit dem c62 kannst du das Jealous nicht vergleichen ....


wieso nicht vergleichbar? beides carbon ht? beide 1*12, beide 100mm fw, beide schnell und leicht!?


----------



## 22042015 (21. Februar 2018)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> wieso nicht vergleichbar? beides carbon ht? beide 1*12, beide 100mm fw, beide schnell und leicht!?


Anderer Carbonrahmen, anderer Harzanteil, anderes Gewicht, doppelt so teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (21. Februar 2018)

22042015 schrieb:


> Anderer Carbonrahmen, anderer Harzanteil, anderes Gewicht, doppelt so teuer


und was genau ist jetzt der vorteil vom radon rahmen? 
die 200-300 gramm weniger, der hohe uvp preis? die marke? das aussehen?
ist das am trail merkbar?


----------



## filiale (21. Februar 2018)

Der leichte Radon Carbonrahmen hat andere Fasern und weniger Harz und ist somit leichter. Du vergleichst ja auch kein Alurahmen mit schwerem Carbon wenn beide gleich wiegen würden (was es durchaus gibt). Für Racer ist das durchaus wichtig und entscheidend wieviel ein Bike/Rahmen wiegt.


----------



## 22042015 (21. Februar 2018)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> und was genau ist jetzt der vorteil vom radon rahmen?
> die 200-300 gramm weniger, der hohe uvp preis? die marke? das aussehen?
> ist das am trail merkbar?


ok, wenn 200-300gr am Rahmen und geringe Harzanteile irrelevant wäre, warum produzieren die Hersteller WC Bikes?


----------



## bartos0815 (21. Februar 2018)

22042015 schrieb:


> ok, wenn 200-300gr am Rahmen und geringe Harzanteile irrelevant wäre, warum produzieren die Hersteller WC Bikes?


wetten das 300gramm weniger an den laufrädern mehr bringen als am rahmen. von daher vorteil cube....


----------



## Cupra300 (21. Februar 2018)

So langsam nervt es wirklich schaue mir seit ner gefühlten Ewigkeit jetzt die Silhouette des neuen Jealous an und möchte eigentlich nur noch auf bestellen drücken aber es tut sich nichts ;-( 

Kündigt doch bitte einfach gar nichts an, wenn am Ende wochenlang nichts Greifbares zu sehen ist. Das erzeugt keine Vorfreude sondern Frust und mittlerweile schaue ich mich bei den anderen Herstellern um die ich sonst keines Blickes gewürdigt habe. 

Wann kommen die Jealous AL 9.0 Bilder und vor allem die Bestellmöglichkeit? Sofern es bestellbar ist, muss es ja erst noch gebaut & geliefert werden....


----------



## 22042015 (21. Februar 2018)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> wetten das 300gramm weniger an den laufrädern mehr bringen als am rahmen. von daher vorteil cube....


wenn du weisst, warum fragst du dann?


----------



## Toni_H (21. Februar 2018)

Cupra300 schrieb:


> So langsam nervt es wirklich schaue mir seit ner gefühlten Ewigkeit jetzt die Silhouette des neuen Jealous an und möchte eigentlich nur noch auf bestellen drücken aber es tut sich nichts ;-(
> 
> Kündigt doch bitte einfach gar nichts an, wenn am Ende wochenlang nichts Greifbares zu sehen ist. Das erzeugt keine Vorfreude sondern Frust und mittlerweile schaue ich mich bei den anderen Herstellern um die ich sonst keines Blickes gewürdigt habe.
> 
> Wann kommen die Jealous AL 9.0 Bilder und vor allem die Bestellmöglichkeit? Sofern es bestellbar ist, muss es ja erst noch gebaut & geliefert werden....


Radon meldet sich nicht mehr in Foren und bei Facebook. Das habe ich zumindest mal gelesen. Vor April, Mai wirst du kein 2018er Radon bekommen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Februar 2018)

*OHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM*​






Bei Radon ist auch Grippe ! Alle krank !​


----------



## filiale (21. Februar 2018)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> wetten das 300gramm weniger an den laufrädern mehr bringen als am rahmen. von daher vorteil cube....



das stimmt zwar, aber darum geht es nicht...ich komme mit einem Fiat Panda genauso ans Ziel wie mit einem Porsche...Punkt für den günstigen Fiat...toller Vergleich...merkste selbst, oder...

Nur weil es DIR das nicht wert ist, muß es bei Anderen nicht auch so sein. Am Ende geht es um das Thema Leichtbau. Da gibt es keinen vernünftigen Grund. Das ist Hobby und Spaß. Wer keine Lust hat Leichtbau zu bezahlen, kann sich gerne das schwerere Cube kaufen. Aber deswegen ist das P/L nicht besser, denn es besteht aus anderem Material. Und da muß man Leichtbau mit Leichtbau vergleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (21. Februar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> das stimmt zwar, aber darum geht es nicht...ich komme mit einem Fiat Panda genauso ans Ziel wie mit einem Porsche...Punkt für den günstigen Fiat...toller Vergleich...merkste selbst, oder...
> 
> Nur weil es DIR das nicht wert ist, muß es bei Anderen nicht auch so sein. Am Ende geht es um das Thema Leichtbau. Da gibt es keinen vernünftigen Grund. Das ist Hobby und Spaß. Wer keine Lust hat Leichtbau zu bezahlen, kann sich gerne das schwerere Cube kaufen. Aber deswegen ist das P/L nicht besser, denn es besteht aus anderem Material. Und da muß man Leichtbau mit Leichtbau vergleichen.


Toller Vergleich porsche vs fiat panda! Selbe klasse selbe Leistung selber preis?!? 
Das radon und das cube spielen sehr wohl in der selben liga. 
Beim Rahmengewicht gibt cube 1070gr in 17 zoll an womit der Unterschied nicht mehr als 200 gr beträgt. Von schwerbau kann da wohl keine Rede sein. Im Gesamtgewicht wird auch kaum ein Unterschied sein, womit wir wieder bei der Frage der nichtvergleichbarkeit wären?


----------



## filiale (21. Februar 2018)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> Toller Vergleich porsche vs fiat panda! Selbe klasse selbe Leistung selber preis?!?
> Das radon und das cube spielen sehr wohl in der selben liga.
> Beim Rahmengewicht gibt cube 1070gr in 17 zoll an womit der Unterschied nicht mehr als 200 gr beträgt. Von schwerbau kann da wohl keine Rede sein. Im Gesamtgewicht wird auch kaum ein Unterschied sein, womit wir wieder bei der Frage der nichtvergleichbarkeit wären?



200-300gr Rahmengewicht sind in dieser Preisklasse enorm viel. Leichtbau hin oder her. Entweder man ist bereit es zu bezahlen oder eben nicht.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Februar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> *OHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke!

Genau so ist es 

Gruß Uli.


----------



## dummeLiese (1. März 2018)

2018


----------



## nikl69 (5. März 2018)

Wirds auch irgendwas zwischen 130mm und 160mm geben, oder wars das?


----------



## SkeenRider (6. März 2018)

nikl69 schrieb:


> Wirds auch irgendwas zwischen 130mm und 160mm geben, oder wars das?



Slide Carbon 140 





Nach und nach kommen die "neuen" Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikl69 (6. März 2018)

hmmmm???? naja..schade..... Neu ist das ja irgendwie nicht. Als ich gelesen hab, das Jab wird Nachfolger, bin ich davon ausgegeganen das dass Slide komplett ersetzt wird. Die Slide Modelle gefallen mir nicht wirklich, sie sehen so zahm aus, so dünn und zerbrechlich, so langweilig. Das Jab gefällt mit gut, aber 160mm sind für mich lächerlich......naja.....dann streich ich Radon wieder von der Liste, gibt ja noch andere....


----------



## SkeenRider (6. März 2018)

nikl69 schrieb:


> hmmmm???? naja..schade..... Neu ist das ja irgendwie nicht. Als ich gelesen hab, das Jab wird Nachfolger, bin ich davon ausgegeganen das dass Slide komplett ersetzt wird. Die Slide Modelle gefallen mir nicht wirklich, sie sehen so zahm aus, so dünn und zerbrechlich, so langweilig. Das Jab gefällt mit gut, aber 160mm sind für mich lächerlich......naja.....dann streich ich Radon wieder von der Liste, gibt ja noch andere....



Das hast du aber falsch gelesen das JAB wird der Nachfolger oder ist der Nachfolger vom Slide Carbon 160 und ersetzt nicht das Slide 140 und das Slide 150. Wenn dann sieht das Slide auch nur so aus, aushalten tut es genug. Wenn es einem nicht gefällt dann ist das halt so. Es gibt ja noch genug andere Bike Hersteller


----------



## Ma4ik (6. März 2018)

@Radon-Bikes wann kommt das 29 Enduro Fully mit 150mm ?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (6. März 2018)

Meine Befürchtung: Das hat Bodo mit in die Rente genommen.


----------



## Toni_H (6. März 2018)

Wo sind die Rennräder und das Racefully?


----------



## filiale (6. März 2018)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Wo sind die Rennräder und das Racefully?



Racefully gibt es nicht, wurde schon x fach erklärt, geht zu Lasten der E Bikes.


----------



## Toni_H (6. März 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Racefully gibt es nicht, wurde schon x fach erklärt, geht zu Lasten der E Bikes.


Schöne Lumperei.


----------



## dummeLiese (6. März 2018)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Meine Befürchtung: Das hat Bodo mit in die Rente genommen.


Es soll ein JAB mit 140 kommen in 29“ im Herbst!!!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (6. März 2018)

Das wäre natürlich mega!


----------



## ron101 (6. März 2018)

Bis das Jab kommt ist ja bald Herbst ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkeenRider (7. März 2018)

dummeLiese schrieb:


> Es soll ein JAB mit 140 kommen in 29“ im Herbst!!!



Echt? Dann könnte das vielleicht der Nachfolger von meinem Slide werden, auch wenn ich 27,5 einfach lieber mag


----------



## filiale (7. März 2018)

Das ist dann aber leider noch kein Enduro mit 160mm und 29"....29" und 140mm haben bereits viele andere Hersteller, mal schauen ob die Leute so lange warten wollen oder sich anderweitig umschauen...hhhmmm


----------



## Evri (8. März 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber leider noch kein Enduro mit 160mm und 29"....29" und 140mm haben bereits viele andere Hersteller, mal schauen ob die Leute so lange warten wollen oder sich anderweitig umschauen...hhhmmm



Sehe ich genau so. 29" und 140mm hätte man schon lange bei jedem x-beliebigen anderen Hersteller beziehen können. Sehr gute P/L 29" 160mm sind weitaus interessanter. 140mm das kann sich Radon ganz glatt sparen. Bald soll ja Cube das 29" - 160mm Enduro präsentieren- man munkelt auf dem Riva BF ende April. 

Radon verkommt leider immer mehr, dazu verpennen die eindeutig die Trends und werden dazu auch immer langsamer, ohne Bodo wird es noch schlimmer für Radon. Früher waren sie ein top Versender, jetzt mischen sie nur noch das Mittelfeld auf, Qualität runter, die Preise ordentlich hoch. Noch schlimmer macht es aber IMHO Canyon, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## dummeLiese (8. März 2018)

Evri schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau so. 29" und 140mm hätte man schon lange bei jedem x-beliebigen anderen Hersteller beziehen können. Sehr gute P/L 29" 160mm sind weitaus interessanter. 140mm das kann sich Radon ganz glatt sparen. Bald soll ja Cube das 29" - 160mm Enduro präsentieren- man munkelt auf dem Riva BF ende April.
> 
> Radon verkommt leider immer mehr, dazu verpennen die eindeutig die Trends und werden dazu auch immer langsamer, ohne Bodo wird es noch schlimmer für Radon. Früher waren sie ein top Versender, jetzt mischen sie nur noch das Mittelfeld auf, Qualität runter, die Preise ordentlich hoch. Noch schlimmer macht es aber IMHO Canyon, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


Das 140er wird ein AM und kein Enduro.
Qualität runter- Preise hoch, keine Ahnung woher du deine Weisheiten beziehst gerade auch auf Canyon. Canyon ist ja wohl im Moment was Technik und Innovation angeht marktführend. Du postet also kompletten Unsinn. Kennst du Bodo überhaupt?
Was willst du überhaupt mit einem bleischweren 29“ 160 Enduro. Da kommst du keinen Berg mehr hoch und runter sind 98% der Fahrer eh schon mit 27.5 überfordert.


----------



## ron101 (8. März 2018)

Die sind halt an den E-Bikes dran, damit lässt sich momentan richtig Kohle verdienen.
160er 29er sind ein Nischenprodukt und mit denen wird nicht die breite Masse bedient, daher hat das wohl auch kein Priorität.
Würd ich wenns meine Bude wär auch so machen ;-) Auch wenn ich den E-MountainBikes nichts abgewinnen kann.

Cheers
ron


----------



## filiale (8. März 2018)

dummeLiese schrieb:


> Was willst du überhaupt mit einem bleischweren 29“ 160 Enduro. Da kommst du keinen Berg mehr hoch und runter sind 98% der Fahrer eh schon mit 27.5 überfordert.



Dann baut doch einfach ein leichtes Enduro mit 13.5-14 Kg. Soviel wiegen auch die AM Bikes.


----------



## ron101 (8. März 2018)

Da kostet halt ein leichter Enduro mässig haltbarer Laufrad Satz schon gegen 2K.
Für diesen Batzen will die Masse beim Versender ein komplett Bike ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## filiale (8. März 2018)

So ein Rad bekommst Du für 4-4,5K bei 13,5Kg...und bei den aktuellen Preisen der Versender sind Heutzutage 4K fast schon normal.


----------



## ron101 (8. März 2018)

Sieht man ja beim Jab 5K und das hat noch keine spezell teuren Laufräder drauf, und schon wird geheult es sei zu teuer.
Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. März 2018)

dummeLiese schrieb:


> Das 140er wird ein AM und kein Enduro.
> Qualität runter- Preise hoch, keine Ahnung woher du deine Weisheiten beziehst gerade auch auf Canyon. Canyon ist ja wohl im Moment was Technik und Innovation angeht marktführend. Du postet also kompletten Unsinn. Kennst du Bodo überhaupt?
> Was willst du überhaupt mit einem bleischweren 29“ 160 Enduro. Da kommst du keinen Berg mehr hoch und runter sind 98% der Fahrer eh schon mit 27.5 überfordert.



Ich glaube er bezieht das "Qualität runter Preis hoch" auf den ausgleich Euro/Dollar der letzten Jahre.
Fakt ist ja das man beim Slide z.B. 2013 noch "mehr Bike" fürs Geld bekam als heutzutage z.b. schaut man sich mal das Slide 150 8.0 an und vergleicht die Ausstattungen. Ist aber bei jedem Hersteller so gewesen und Preis/Leistung ist Radon immer noch Top wenn ich sehe was sich manch andere Hersteller für manch Schrott für Preise abrufen. Alu und Stahl Bikes aus USA dürften in Zukunft ja eh unbezahlbar werden 

Und nur weil ein Enduro 160mm hat muss es ja nicht zwangsläufig bleischwer sein, schau dir mal die Trailfüchse von BMC z.B. an. Glaub auch nicht das die Leute mit 27.5 überfordert sind sondern eher mit dem was unter das 27.5 Laufrad gerät  für manch einen wird's egal sein ob er 27.5 oder 29 fährt Hauptsache man ist "in"


----------



## dummeLiese (9. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich glaube er bezieht das "Qualität runter Preis hoch" auf den ausgleich Euro/Dollar der letzten Jahre.
> Fakt ist ja das man beim Slide z.B. 2013 noch "mehr Bike" fürs Geld bekam als heutzutage z.b. schaut man sich mal das Slide 150 8.0 an und vergleicht die Ausstattungen. Ist aber bei jedem Hersteller so gewesen und Preis/Leistung ist Radon immer noch Top wenn ich sehe was sich manch andere Hersteller für manch Schrott für Preise abrufen. Alu und Stahl Bikes aus USA dürften in Zukunft ja eh unbezahlbar werden
> 
> Und nur weil ein Enduro 160mm hat muss es ja nicht zwangsläufig bleischwer sein, schau dir mal die Trailfüchse von BMC z.B. an. Glaub auch nicht das die Leute mit 27.5 überfordert sind sondern eher mit dem was unter das 27.5 Laufrad gerät  für manch einen wird's egal sein ob er 27.5 oder 29 fährt Hauptsache man ist "in"


Stimmt, nur bei 29“ wird natürlich speziell bei einem 160er die Gabel bleischwer und kopflastig - zusätzlich noch die großen Laufräder und Mäntel.
Dazu der verlagerte Schwerpunkt. Bei einem Racebike oder Abfahrtsbike sehe ich da klare Vorteile, fahre es ja selber, aber bei einem Enduro?


----------



## filiale (9. März 2018)

Das Hauptgewicht und höchste Schwerpunkt sitzt auf dem Bike.
Eine 29" 36er 160mm Gabel wiegt grob 2000gr, eine einfache standard 32er mit 120mm wiegt ca. 1600gr. Ich sehe da nichts mit bleischwer und kopflastig wenn es um ein Enduro geht das eh schon 14Kg wiegt.
Lediglich bei den Laufrädern/Reifen wirds echt schwer, da stimme ich Dir 100% zu.

Sehr viele Biker wollen den Berg selbst erklimmen, verbinden das mit einer klassischen Tour...den Ehrgeiz zu haben selbst hochzutreten, oben die Aussicht genießen und dann vernünftigen Abfahrtsspaß haben (abhängig von den Fahrkünsten). Da sind 29" einfach ein gutes Mittelmaß zwischen hoch und runter für den Ottonormalverbraucher und die Hauptkäuferschicht. Du solltest einfach mal so ein Gerät fahren...Theorie und Praxis sind bekanntlich nicht immer gleich.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. März 2018)

dummeLiese schrieb:


> Stimmt, nur bei 29“ wird natürlich speziell bei einem 160er die Gabel bleischwer und kopflastig - zusätzlich noch die großen Laufräder und Mäntel.
> Dazu der verlagerte Schwerpunkt. Bei einem Racebike oder Abfahrtsbike sehe ich da klare Vorteile, fahre es ja selber, aber bei einem Enduro?



Wieso nicht ? Schau dir mal an wieviele mittlerweile auf 29er im DH Worldcup setzen. Letztendlich geht's beim Enduro ja auch eher um Abfahrt -statt Auffahrtsqualität. Klar soll das Ding auch den Berg rauf gehen, aber im Enduro Bereich ist das ja eher nur das notwendige übel. Und Länge läuft halt und für gerade runterbolzen scheints genau richtig zu sein. Ich pers. bin da auch noch skeptisch da ich gerne und viel auf engen verwinkelten Trails mit Serpentinen unterwegs bin. Fahre nebenher ein 29er Hardtail, damit geht das auch is aber anders. Dennoch werde ich wohl auch mal ein 29er Enduro probieren sofern die Geo recht kurz ist. Mir gefällt das auch nicht das die prügel imemr länger werden ist halt aber der Trend momentan, will halt jeder nur noch möglichst schnell und einfach gerade runterboltzen


----------



## dummeLiese (9. März 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Das Hauptgewicht und höchste Schwerpunkt sitzt auf dem Bike.
> Eine 29" 36er 160mm Gabel wiegt grob 2000gr, eine einfache standard 32er mit 120mm wiegt ca. 1600gr. Ich sehe da nichts mit bleischwer und kopflastig wenn es um ein Enduro geht das eh schon 14Kg wiegt.
> Lediglich bei den Laufrädern/Reifen wirds echt schwer, da stimme ich Dir 100% zu.
> 
> Sehr viele Biker wollen den Berg selbst erklimmen, verbinden das mit einer klassischen Tour...den Ehrgeiz zu haben selbst hochzutreten, oben die Aussicht genießen und dann vernünftigen Abfahrtsspaß haben (abhängig von den Fahrkünsten). Da sind 29" einfach ein gutes Mittelmaß zwischen hoch und runter für den Ottonormalverbraucher und die Hauptkäuferschicht. Du solltest einfach mal so ein Gerät fahren...Theorie und Praxis sind bekanntlich nicht immer gleich.


Da ist dann aber doch auf jeden Fall ein 170er Swoop die bessere Wahl.
Das soll doch auch im Herbst in 29“ kommen.


----------



## filiale (9. März 2018)

Das Swoop zählt bei Euch als Superenduro... ? Fände ich Klasse als 29"  Aber steht ein wenig im Widerspruch zu Deiner vorherigen Aussage in Bezug auf bleischwer. Ich bin gespannt...wenns von der Geo und Gewicht paßt, hast Du hier schon einen Interssenten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dummeLiese (9. März 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Das Swoop zählt bei Euch als Superenduro... ? Fände ich Klasse als 29"  Aber steht ein wenig im Widerspruch zu Deiner vorherigen Aussage in Bezug auf bleischwer. Ich bin gespannt...wenns von der Geo und Gewicht paßt, hast Du hier schon einen Interssenten.


Das Swoop kommt ja auch als Hybrid.
Dann passt das mit dem Bergauf


----------



## filiale (9. März 2018)

och nö, bei Elektro bin ich wieder raus, das ist nur was für die Couchpotatos


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. März 2018)

Endlich mal wieder etwas Farbe im Programm  geht doch 
Jetzt das ganze noch als taugliches 29er AM/Enduro dann würd ich vielleicht weiter Radonaut bleiben


----------



## filiale (13. März 2018)

Gibt doch kein 29" Enduro weil man denkt die Leute sind zu Fett und Faul um damit den Berg hochzukommen


----------



## SkeenRider (13. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder etwas Farbe im Programm  geht doch
> Jetzt das ganze noch als taugliches 29er AM/Enduro dann würd ich vielleicht weiter Radonaut bleiben



Traumhaft die Farbe. Das Slide FE ist generell nicht schlecht bzw. die Ausstattung liest sich gut.


----------



## Boribori (22. März 2018)

@Radon-Bikes wird es von euch dieses Jahr noch ein 150/160mm - 29 Zoll AM/Enduro Bike geben?


----------



## filiale (22. März 2018)

Boribori schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes wird es von euch dieses Jahr noch ein 150/160mm - 29 Zoll AM/Enduro Bike geben?



Ja, es wird ein Swoop Hybrid ( E-Bike) geben.


----------



## Hillcruiser (26. März 2018)

in seinem Interview hat der Radon Gründer doch gesagt, dass sie sich mehr auf den E-Bikesektor focussieren wollen. Ein durchaus nachvollziehbarer Plan bei den geringen Margen im MTB Geschäft.

Allerdings bin ich auch der Meinung Service und Geschwindigkeit lassen deutlich nach gegenüber früher, z.b. die Vorstellung des Jab hat sich gefühlt schon endlos lang hingezogen.
War mit meinem Slide 150 eigentlich auch sehr zufrieden, bin jetzt aber zu einem anderen Hersteller gewechselt und fühle mich da in Punkt auf Service und Kundenfreundlichkeit besser aufgehoben.

Sollten sie mal so langsam ein Hardtail E-Bike für Mädels auflegen mit gescheiter Rahmengeometrie, könnte ich (bzw. meine Frau) wieder ein Radonkunde werden, aber ich glaube das dauert (leider) noch...


----------



## hardtails (26. März 2018)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> Ein durchaus nachvollziehbarer Plan bei den geringen Margen im MTB Geschäft.


----------



## filiale (26. März 2018)

wenn die margen im mtb geschäft so gering sind wie kann radon dann 450 mitarbeiter bezahlen ? wie konnte canyon in den letzten jahren so gross werden ? wie schaffen es trek focus und andere seit 20 jahren zu überleben und sponsorn events ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni_H (31. März 2018)

Ob es denn 2018 noch paar Rennräder von Radon gibt? Es ist ja nun quasi April.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. April 2018)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Ob es denn 2018 noch paar Rennräder von Radon gibt? Es ist ja nun quasi April.



Kommen zum Spätherbst, pünktlich wenn die Rennradfahrer wieder aufs MTb steigen um geteerte Feldwege zu ballern


----------



## filiale (11. September 2018)

Wenn ich mir so anschaue wie brutal gut sich das Canyon Lux verkauft, Liefertermine zum Teil schon auf 2019 gelegt, dann würde ich sagen, Radon hat hier falsch vermutet daß es keine Kundschaft dafür geben würde. Schade.


----------



## ron101 (11. September 2018)

Dafür gibt es bereits Jabs 2019.
Cheers
ron


----------



## SkeenRider (11. September 2018)

Die neuen Jab's sind super vor allem das Einsteiger Jab. Ich bin mal gespannt was sonst so passiert. @Radon-Bikes gibt es schon ein paar News zu den 2019 Modellen? Gibt es mal ein neues Slide oder Swoop?


----------



## Florian301 (12. September 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir so anschaue wie brutal gut sich das Canyon Lux verkauft, Liefertermine zum Teil schon auf 2019 gelegt, dann würde ich sagen, Radon hat hier falsch vermutet daß es keine Kundschaft dafür geben würde. Schade.



Und genau deshalb bin ich von Radon zu Canyon... Fahre aktuell noch dass Skeen 100 9.0 aus Alu, da Radon aber keine CC Marathon Fullys mehr anbietet, habe ich das neue Lux bestellt


----------



## Cubie (15. September 2018)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Die neuen Jab's sind super vor allem das Einsteiger Jab. Ich bin mal gespannt was sonst so passiert. @Radon-Bikes gibt es schon ein paar News zu den 2019 Modellen? Gibt es mal ein neues Slide oder Swoop?



Die Frage finde ich auch mega spannend...


----------



## greg12 (18. September 2018)

ron101 schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es bereits Jabs 2019.
> Cheers
> ron


dürfte sich wohl nicht so gut verkauft haben das jab, da plötzlich eine midseason version auftaucht....
die aktuellen jabs werden ja zurzeit billiger abverkauft und sind noch in allen größen erhältlich. eher untypisch für ein propagiertes bike of the year 2018!


----------



## ron101 (18. September 2018)

Habe es am Wochende zum ersten mal Live gesehen, ist mir jetzt klar wieso man nie Fotos von Vorne oder Vorne seitlich sieht.

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 22042015 (18. September 2018)

ron101 schrieb:


> Habe es am Wochende zum ersten mal Live gesehen, ist mir jetzt klar wieso man nie Fotos von Vorne oder Vorne seitlich sieht.
> 
> Cheers
> ron


...sind doch auf der Website zu sehen und in jedem Test zu sehen.


----------



## luftschaukel (10. Oktober 2018)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Die neuen Jab's sind super vor allem das Einsteiger Jab. Ich bin mal gespannt was sonst so passiert. @Radon-Bikes gibt es schon ein paar News zu den 2019 Modellen? Gibt es mal ein neues Slide oder Swoop?




1.11 - Radon 2019 online!!
New Swoop 29“
New Slide Trail 29“
New Cragger
New Vaillant
New Spire
New EBike Range

So lt Facebook


----------



## SkeenRider (12. Oktober 2018)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> 1.11 - Radon 2019 online!!
> New Swoop 29“
> New Slide Trail 29“
> New Cragger
> ...



Slide Trail 29"  Darauf bin ich gespannt. Hoffenlich kommt das mit einer 1x12 GX Eagle zum vernünftigen Preis  Das neue Canyon Neuron 7.0 ist schon eine ganz schöne ansage mit dem Preis.

Das 29" Swoop ist auch sehr Interessant!


----------



## fleminghomer (13. Oktober 2018)

Bin auch sehr gespannt auf das neue slide trail 29. Wollte eigentlich beim slide 9.0 fe zuschlagen wegen dem Spitzenpreis bin mir aber unsicher ob ich nicht doch auf das neue slide warten sollte. Kann mir jemand sagen ob die aktuell vergünstigten Räder (slide, skeen,...) nach dem Release der neuen Modelle am 1.11 noch immer im Sale sein werden?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Oktober 2018)

fleminghomer schrieb:


> Bin auch sehr gespannt auf das neue slide trail 29. Wollte eigentlich beim slide 9.0 fe zuschlagen wegen dem Spitzenpreis bin mir aber unsicher ob ich nicht doch auf das neue slide warten sollte. Kann mir jemand sagen ob die aktuell vergünstigten Räder (slide, skeen,...) nach dem Release der neuen Modelle am 1.11 noch immer im Sale sein werden?



wenn sie vorher nicht auskverkauft sind ist das manchmal noch der Fall


----------

